# Notch Effect: the downside



## Cannonball (Mar 3, 2012)

Gotta love the notches for snowfall.  But man can they suck for wind.  Right now the weather stations N, S, E, and W of Cannon all show relatively light winds.  Here in Lincoln (close enough to see Cannon) there isn't a breath of a wind, smoke is lazily drifting straight up out of the chimney.  Yet Cannon is on 100% wind hold.  Franconia Notch is one giant funnel, concentrating even the slightest South wind into gale forces.  Damn you Bernoulli!!!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 3, 2012)

The real kick in the pants for these storms is when they bring snow out of the south. I've gone to Cannon during similar tracks during which Loon got beaucoup snow and Cannon got sleet and general nastiness along with the wind. Never fun to expect half a foot and get wet instead.


----------



## neil (Mar 3, 2012)

In Lincoln right now. Plan was to go to cannon. Game planning what to do. Of course, I'm with someone who despises loon and does not want to go there!


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 3, 2012)

neil said:


> In Lincoln right now. Plan was to go to cannon. Game planning what to do. Of course, I'm with someone who despises loon and does not want to go there!



Wait, are you with me??  I'm heading out to take a walk with the dog.  Beats Loon.....


----------



## 2knees (Mar 3, 2012)

Is loon the okemo of NH?


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 3, 2012)

2knees said:


> Is loon the okemo of NH?


I figured Sunapee would be the Loon of NH, guilty by association. :lol:

Actually, I still haven't skied Sunapee so I can't compare.

I can't think of any mountain in NH that compares to Okemo. Loon is a superior mountain compared to Okemo, IMO.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 3, 2012)

I would agree that no mountain can compare to okemo. An area that size completely void of any steepness is actually hard to fathom. I was thinking more in the way people perceive them. Everyone kinda dislikes them but they are often crowded...


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 3, 2012)

2knees said:


> I would agree that no mountain can compare to okemo. An area that size completely void of any steepness is actually hard to fathom. I was thinking more in the way people perceive them. Everyone kinda dislikes them but they are often crowded...



Until the other weekend I had no idea how huge the condo stock is at Loon.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 3, 2012)

The mansions by south peak are unreal. I took the shuttle a few weeks ago and it brings you through the gated community. 1% ers for sure


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2012)

2knees said:


> I would agree that no mountain can compare to okemo. An area that size completely void of any steepness is actually hard to fathom. I was thinking more in the way people perceive them. People who kill it on skiing message boats kinda dislike them but they are often crowded...



fix'd


----------



## 2knees (Mar 3, 2012)

You know I like okemo. I'm not a huge loon fan for skiing there myself but the kids love it

And sorry for the hijack


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2012)

good cruising and low angle seeded bumps at Okmoe. I have fun there.  

Haven't skied Loon since the 80s.  Need to get back there


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 3, 2012)

Actually, that was a unwarranted dig by me to start this whole thing.  I bet Loon is skiing great today and people are enjoying their day on the slopes a whole lot more than I'm enjoying my day sitting at the computer working.

I was just PO'd that Cannon is closed today, I only had about 2 hours available, and I wasn't forking over $78 bucks for that at Loon.  Loon has it's upsides.  But yeah, they are the same upsides Okemo has......


----------



## EPB (Mar 3, 2012)

Wildcat had heavy winds today and the Summit Quad was on wind hold.  I pulled into the parking lot and considered turning back to Attitash. As I went to pull my boot bag out of the trunk, I realized that I left it back at my parents' place in Bartlett. 

I headed back to grab my boots and spent the day at Attitash to find no wind at all.  I even rode up the lift with some people who decided to turn back to Attitash to avoid the wind-hold situation at the Cat altogether.  The "Notch Effect" can be unfortunate sometimes, but just think, if the state ever decides to lease cannon, they might get bought out by Boyne resorts and you won't have to pay $78  to ski Loon on days like today .


----------



## threecy (Mar 3, 2012)

The wind was all but gone at Cannon by lunch time.  The sun came out at 1 PM.  Barely a breath of wind on the summit tower at 2 PM.  About an inch of new, wet snow that was being poached by "refugee" skinners.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 3, 2012)

I definiyely noticed the wind driving by Cannon at 7. I was nervous going to Sun River, but no wind issues at all.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 3, 2012)

threecy said:


> The wind was all but gone at Cannon by lunch time.  The sun came out at 1 PM.  Barely a breath of wind on the summit tower at 2 PM.  About an inch of new, wet snow that was being poached by "refugee" skinners.



How is that possible?  I heard it was highly illegal to hike up there.


----------



## threecy (Mar 4, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> How is that possible?  I heard it was highly illegal to hike up there.



Apparently it's selective enforcement.  I'm going to venture a guess that there were a dozen or more skinners up there yesterday afternoon.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 4, 2012)

threecy said:


> Apparently it's selective enforcement.  I'm going to venture a guess that there were a dozen or more skinners up there yesterday afternoon.


Actually, its never enforced. I've never heard of anyone being asked not to skin.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 4, 2012)

When its so windy at Cannon why does it seem so calm at Mittersill?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 4, 2012)

Abubob said:


> When its so windy at Cannon why does it seem so calm at Mittersill?



Lower elevation. Oh, all of the wind for New England funnel thru the notch!


----------



## threecy (Mar 4, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Actually, its never enforced. I've never heard of anyone being asked not to skin.



Indeed it is.  Current management is against all 'uphill traffic.'  Just the other day someone was kicked off and was threatened with having their season pass revoked for skiing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2012)

Why were they skinning if they had a season pass anyways?  If it was for the exercise, why didn't they just show their pass?  I don't believe for a second that a pass holder was kicked off the mountain for skinning.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 4, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Lower elevation. Oh, all of the wind for New England funnel thru the notch!



Funny how the person who laid out the trails on Cannon always thought it was located on the wrong side of the mountain. Tuckerbrook and Mitt made more sense from a wind management perspective.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 4, 2012)

threecy said:


> Indeed it is.  Current management is against all 'uphill traffic.'  Just the other day someone was kicked off and was threatened with having their season pass revoked for skiing.


Was the mountain open or closed when this happened?


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 4, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> Funny how the person who laid out the trails on Cannon always thought it was located on the wrong side of the mountain. Tuckerbrook and Mitt made more sense from a wind management perspective.


If you are referring to Sel Hannah, he didn't layout the original trails. I can't remember when he came on board but it was after many of the main trails were already cut. Taft Race Course was a well cut trail but Mittersill definitely doesn't get as much snow as Cannon proper. Look at Tuckerbrook this year at lower elevation, total rock garden. Less wind yes, but less snow too.


----------



## threecy (Mar 4, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Was the mountain open or closed when this happened?


Open



riverc0il said:


> If you are referring to Sel Hannah, he didn't layout the original trails. I can't remember when he came on board but it was after many of the main trails were already cut.



He came on board when the ski area became lift served.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 4, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> If you are referring to Sel Hannah, he didn't layout the original trails. I can't remember when he came on board but it was after many of the main trails were already cut. Taft Race Course was a well cut trail but Mittersill definitely doesn't get as much snow as Cannon proper. Look at Tuckerbrook this year at lower elevation, total rock garden. Less wind yes, but less snow too.



From McPhaul's book it seems Roland Peabody had a lot to do with putting the tram where is is.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 4, 2012)

threecy said:


> Open.


As I thought. I'll clarify my comment that it doesn't happen when the ski area isn't open. Skinning/hiking an open ski area is just dumb.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 4, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> As I thought. I'll clarify my comment that it doesn't happen when the ski area isn't open. Skinning/hiking an open ski area is just dumb.



There are hikers on Kinsman all the time. What do they do screen for people with skis? Magic has an open door policy for uphill traffic. Maybe they assume no one in their right mind would skin up with lifts running but I gotta believe it would really only be one or two fanatics. Why is Cannon against it. Safety issues?


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 4, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> As I thought. I'll clarify my comment that it doesn't happen when the ski area isn't open. Skinning/hiking an open ski area is just dumb.



Doubly so if you already have pass.  

Although technically this would still agree with Threecy's statement of "selective enforcement"  .  I.e. they enforce it when it creates an issue and they don't when it doesn't.  I'm a big fan of people in positions of enforcement/authority who are able to apply common sense and a real understanding of the _purpose_ of the rules.  Unfortunately there are a lot of folks who try to push and test the rules and the authorities in order to make a philosophical point.  I can relate, I used to do that in junior high.  I grew out of it at about 18.  My life's been better ever since.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 5, 2012)

Abubob said:


> There are hikers on Kinsman all the time.


Well, Kinsman Ridge Trail is a hiking trail and the hiking trail was there before the ski trail. Also of note, the hiking trail merely crosses the ski trail occasionally, it doesn't go straight up the ski trail.


----------



## threecy (Mar 5, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> As I thought. I'll clarify my comment that it doesn't happen when the ski area isn't open. Skinning/hiking an open ski area is just dumb.



The passholder had skinned up Mittersill.

Patrol is claiming skinning is no longer allowed at Cannon Mountain.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 5, 2012)

threecy said:


> The passholder had skinned up Mittersill.
> 
> Patrol is claiming skinning is no longer allowed at Cannon Mountain.


 

I always see people skinning up Mittersill especially heading towards Tuckerbrook.


----------



## threecy (Mar 5, 2012)

Puck it said:


> I always see people skinning up Mittersill



Selective enforcement, by a public operation on public property.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 5, 2012)

threecy said:


> Selective enforcement, by a public operation on public property.



I like selective enforcement by public operations on public property.  I'd really hate to get a speeding ticket every time I went 66 in 65.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 5, 2012)

Now I'm going to go enjoy the Notch Effect: The Upside.  1" in Lincoln, Cannon says "POWDER DAY! Our slopes picked up 7-10 inches of new snow last night..."


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 5, 2012)

Cannon giveth and Cannon taketh away.Has always been that way.I didn't bother goinig north on Friday cuz I knew from many moons of experience that there was a good chance of it not being open when the south wind a cometh.Today,a surprize 7-10 with only BW getting anything close.Loon and Wallyworld got 2.Franconia Notch certainly gives Cannon a unique climate to the rest of the NE in both good and bad.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 5, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> they enforce it when it creates an issue and they don't when it doesn't.



I'm sorry but I don't understand this statement. Can you clarify? What issue are they trying to create?




threecy said:


> The passholder had skinned up Mittersill.
> 
> Patrol is claiming skinning is no longer allowed at Cannon Mountain.



So it WAS allowable but no longer? Gotta wonder why. This makes no sense.


----------



## threecy (Mar 5, 2012)

Abubob said:


> So it WAS allowable but no longer? Gotta wonder why. This makes no sense.



Dating back to 1932, the Taft Trail was a hike up - ski down trail.  I believe the person who was kicked off the other day is looking into when the rules changed.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 5, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> If you are referring to Sel Hannah, he didn't layout the original trails. I can't remember when he came on board but it was after many of the main trails were already cut. Taft Race Course was a well cut trail but Mittersill definitely doesn't get as much snow as Cannon proper. Look at Tuckerbrook this year at lower elevation, total rock garden. Less wind yes, but less snow too.



Yeah, Hannah. I think he had problems about where they put the tram and where they finally laid down most of the trails. I'm glad I hit Tuckerbrook when I did last year. Seems like a bad year in the outback.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Mar 5, 2012)

Abubob said:


> I'm sorry but I don't understand this statement. Can you clarify? What issue are they trying to create?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am guessing liability reasons.  I doubt I would sue, but I certainly would be pissed if I struck somebody who was hiking up an area where there is a roll or headwall and there was no way to see the person.  Don't get me wrong, most people who skin are knowledgable and make sure to avoid these potential risks (they don't wan to get hit anymore then I want to hit somebody), but it only takes a couple d-bags to cause such a problem (which you almost if ever hear of).


----------



## threecy (Mar 5, 2012)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> I doubt I would sue, but I certainly would be pissed if I struck somebody who was hiking up an area where there is a roll or headwall and there was no way to see the person.



There probably wouldn't be any grounds for a lawsuit.  The uphill skier has to avoid the skier/object that's downhill from him/her.  Hitting someone who is skinning isn't much different than hitting someone who fell and is hiking up to retreive a ski or pole.


----------



## LiquidFeet (Mar 5, 2012)

threecy said:


> Open



I was there on Saturday at 10:00am when the mountain closed.  I work there, and was sent home.  Are you saying the mountain opened later that day?  Do you know this because you were there?  Or maybe I'm misunderstanding, and you didn't mean that Cannon opened back up after closing on March 3.


----------



## threecy (Mar 5, 2012)

LiquidFeet said:


> I was there on Saturday at 10:00am when the mountain closed.  I work there, and was sent home.  Are you saying the mountain opened later that day?  Do you know this because you were there?  Or maybe I'm misunderstanding, and you didn't mean that Cannon opened back up after closing on March 3.


Two different but related discussions.
Cannon was closed on March 3.  People skinned the trails.  On another recent day in which the mountain was open, a skinning season pass holder was threatened with having his pass revoked.


----------



## LiquidFeet (Mar 5, 2012)

got it
thanks


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 5, 2012)

I know from almost 40 years at Cannon that they are not real happy with people skinning or snowshoeing up the ski trails on Cannon.I also know I have many friends that skin Mittersill repeatedly and never have a problem.Last weekend my housemate and 4 others skinned Mitti on Saturday.Never an issue I have heard of.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 5, 2012)

Threecy,
You obviously have a passion for the sport of skiing.  The amount of time and effort you put into your various ski websites is truly amazing and they are a great resource.  You know a lot!!

You obviously have a close connection to Cannon. You have tons of information on it and you talk about all the time.

You obviously are a young healthy guy in good shape.  I'm always impressed from your posts and pictures how much time you seem to spent in the higher elevations through NE.

You obviously have a lot of free time considering all the website work and hiking time mentioned above.

So my question is, do you ever actually ski?  Did you ski Cannon today?  Today at Cannon was the reason why skiing exists, it's the reason why there are forums like this dedicated to skiing, it's the reason while all the people on this board are so passionate.  Today was face shots at every turn and smiles on every face.  I hope that somewhere in your historical/philosophical/political devotion to skiing and to Cannon you find time to actually ENJOY the sport.  Don't forget to stop and smell the powder!!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 5, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> Today was face shots at every turn and smiles on every face.


 

Rub it in more.  I hate you right now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 5, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Rub it in more.  I hate you right now!!!!!!!!



I'm a dick.  You don't even want to know about Fisher Cat......


----------



## Puck it (Mar 5, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> I'm a dick. You don't even want to know about Fisher Cat......


 

Now, you have done it.  Why don't you twist the knife now!!!!!!


----------



## threecy (Mar 5, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> So my question is, do you ever actually ski?  Did you ski Cannon today?



Thank you for the kind words.  I don't ski as much as I used to (when I could ski free everywhere in New England).  I couldn't day ski today due to work, but I did stop by Cannon on my way to an evening snowshoe north of the Notch.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2012)

What job did you have that allowed you to ski free everywhere in New England????

Is that job currently available? :lol:


----------



## threecy (Mar 5, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> What job did you have that allowed you to ski free everywhere in New England????



A management position at a mid sized ski area.  I had a pass that allowed me and my guest a free ticket at every area (except Stowe for some reason, but I could have probably written a recip letter for that).


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2012)

threecy said:


> A management position at a mid sized ski area.  I had a pass that allowed me and my guest a free ticket at every area (except Stowe for some reason, but I could have probably written a recip letter for that).



Next best thing to skiing for free is skiing for cheap.  Glad I got that option at Cannon.


----------



## threecy (Mar 6, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Next best thing to skiing for free is skiing for cheap.  Glad I got that option at Cannon.



You didn't have that option for yesterday's powder day, as Cannon was one of the most expensive in the state ($68 ).


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 6, 2012)

threecy said:


> You didn't have that option for yesterday's powder day, as Cannon was one of the most expensive in the state ($68).



Would have paid triple that!!!


----------



## neil (Mar 6, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> Would have paid triple that!!!



Good idea for ski areas. Switch from midweek/weekend pricing to midweek/weekend/powderday pricing :flame:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 7, 2012)

SIKSKIER said:


> I know from almost 40 years at Cannon that they are not real happy with people skinning or snowshoeing up the ski trails on Cannon.I also know I have many friends that skin Mittersill repeatedly and never have a problem.Last weekend my housemate and 4 others skinned Mitti on Saturday.Never an issue I have heard of.



Out of curiosity, I emailed info@Cannon the other day to see what their stance was.

Response:

No, we prohibit uphill traffic at Cannon Mountain. Any further questions about this should be directed to General Manager, John DeVivo

So, threecy's friend who got read the riot act for skinning the other day, doesn't really have a leg to stand on.  If that's the policy, that's the policy


----------



## threecy (Mar 7, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't believe for a second that a pass holder was kicked off the mountain for skinning.





deadheadskier said:


> Out of curiosity, I emailed info@Cannon the other day to see what their stance was.
> 
> Response:
> 
> No, we prohibit uphill traffic at Cannon Mountain. Any further questions about this should be directed to General Manager, John DeVivo



Do you now believe?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 7, 2012)

I'd like a bit more back story honestly.  What was the exchange between Patroler and the person skinning?

If I broke a rule at Gunstock, I wouldn't expect preferential treatment just because I purchase a season pass there. 

An example at Gunstock would be the ridge line extending between the Tiger trail pod and Mt. Rowe.  Last year, with all the snow, the bowl between looked great to ski.  I'm pretty certain the sign at the entrance to the ridge line trail says no downhill gear.  I'll double check tomorrow. If we had the same snow this year, I'd be tempted to take my downhill gear out there and ski the bowl.  If I got caught, there wouldn't be much I could say about it.


----------



## threecy (Mar 7, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd like a bit more back story honestly.  What was the exchange between Patroler and the person skinning?



I can start a new thread when I get the document(s) if you want.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 7, 2012)

What ever you need to do to try and gain support for your political agenda.


----------



## neil (Mar 7, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> What ever you need to do to try and gain support for your political agenda.



Threecy can be pretty transparent, but that comment wasn't really needed IMO.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 7, 2012)

What document?


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 7, 2012)

Puck it said:


> What document?



THE document!!!  Cue dramatic music....


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm not usually a conspiracy theorist, but it sounds like threecy knows the person who got "documented" and is in a friendly enough position with the person to request a copy to post to his web site. Makes you wonder if someone for the Cannon lease purposefully broke the rules while the ski area was open making a scene and bringing down the punishment in an attempt to further a political agenda? It is late season and many people stop skiing now... makes you wonder...


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 7, 2012)

He has a history of this kind of thing with hiking trails in Ossipee. You nailed it Riv IMO. 

We had a similar situation here at JHole last year. Long time local deliberatley skinned up the cat tracks to prove a point, got called out on it, made a huge stink, got his ass kicked off. His case ended differently as his lawyer is none other than Gerry Spence, a guy who has never lost a lawsuit before. 

Its stupid. There a millions of other areas to skin, including right across the street on Lafayette. The only people I know that try to skin an open ski area are looking for a problem.

Threecy, get over it, what motivation is there to skin up Cannon while its open other than to cause problems? Its not necessary that someone does that, and is a liability to the ski hill.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 7, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> Threecy, get over it, what motivation is there to skin up Cannon while its open other than to cause problems? Its not necessary that someone does that, and is a liability to the ski hill.



Maybe the conversation has moved on and I missed it, but I thought the point was skinning Cannon on Sat when it was on wind hold?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 7, 2012)

It will probably show up on his site for the "ethicaltreatmentofcannonleasepropents.com"!!!!


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 7, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Maybe the conversation has moved on and I missed it, but I thought the point was skinning Cannon on Sat when it was on wind hold?



Yeah, you missed it.  Quick digest:
- People skinned and hiked (including Threecy) when it was closed on Sat.  They had no hassles.
- Someone skinned recently when it was open.  They got a warning.
- Threecy is calling this "selective enforcement" and will be providing us with an exciting new thread including _documents_.  Stay tuned!!

This is shaping up to be the best cliff-hanger since the saga of the abandoned skis at Stowe.


----------



## threecy (Mar 7, 2012)

Changed my mind.  I won't be posting anything in regard to this incident here.  These forums used to be civil when I joined years ago.  Now?  Not so much.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Mar 7, 2012)

threecy said:


> I can start a new thread when I get the document(s) if you want.



Threecy, I see you don't want to post the Docs here, which is fine, and perhaps you won't post them anywhere, but what kind of Docs were they?  Did the person who was told not to skin and that he might lose his pass get some sort of written warning (something along those lines).  I am just curious in general what kind of Docs, not specific content.

Thanks,

UV


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 7, 2012)

threecy said:


> Changed my mind.  I won't be posting anything in regard to this incident here.  These forums used to be civil when I joined years ago.  Now?  Not so much.



No kidding right!?  I start a thread about the unique weather in our notches and it somehow gets turned into a political debate about public authorities and public land.  Any suggestions on reclaiming civility?  Perhaps revisiting the 'no politics' guidelines?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 7, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> No kidding right!?  I start a thread about the unique weather in our notches and it somehow gets turned into a political debate about public authorities and public land.  Any suggestions on reclaiming civility?  Perhaps revisiting the 'no politics' guidelines?



Kind of like how he turned the 1st thread of the season celebrating Cannon's opening into an opportunity to push his political agenda?

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=104319&highlight=Cannon


----------



## Puck it (Mar 8, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> No kidding right!?  I start a thread about the unique weather in our notches and it somehow gets turned into a political debate about public authorities and public land.  Any suggestions on reclaiming civility?  Perhaps revisiting the 'no politics' guidelines?



This isn't where I parked my car!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 8, 2012)

I was lucky and smart enough to ski Cannon yesterday in a big blue spring day with all that new snow from Sunday nights storm.Absolutely perfect spring day.Anyway,while hanging out on Taft barbecuing 2 guys came skinning up.They came from Mittersill and said nobody said a word.FWIW


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 8, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Kind of like how he turned the 1st thread of the season celebrating Cannon's opening into an opportunity to push his political agenda?
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=104319&highlight=Cannon



Seriously, he starts the beef then gets all self righteous when people call him on it.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 8, 2012)

At first I couldn't believe that he was forcing an agenda but it really seems that he does. Threecy, if you aren't - just say so.


----------



## neil (Mar 8, 2012)

Abubob said:


> At first I couldn't believe that he was forcing an agenda but it really seems that he does. Threecy, if you aren't - just say so.



I even stuck up for him. Damn you Threecy.


----------



## threecy (Mar 8, 2012)

Abubob said:


> At first I couldn't believe that he was forcing an agenda but it really seems that he does. Threecy, if you aren't - just say so.





neil said:


> I even stuck up for him. Damn you Threecy.



I'd suggest reading this thread from the top.  My first post was a first hand account of the day in question.  Perhaps I shouldn't have responded to any of the questions.


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 8, 2012)

threecy said:


> Perhaps I shouldn't have responded to any of the questions.



We've all seen you use selective respondance before and then disappear into the ether when shit gets weird.  Probably not enough hits on the TFC facebook page to effectively spread your gospel.  That's why you'll keep comin back for more abuse.


----------



## MadPadraic (Mar 8, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> Yeah, you missed it.  Quick digest:
> - People skinned and hiked (including Threecy) when it was closed on Sat.  They had no hassles.
> - Someone skinned recently when it was open.  They got a warning.
> - Threecy is calling this "selective enforcement" and will be providing us with an exciting new thread including _documents_.  Stay tuned!!
> ...



Did he ever get his skis back?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 8, 2012)

Now, where did I park my car?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2012)

threecy said:


> The wind was all but gone at Cannon by lunch time.  The sun came out at 1 PM.  Barely a breath of wind on the summit tower at 2 PM.  About an inch of new, wet snow that was being poached by "refugee" skinners.





threecy said:


> I'd suggest reading this thread from the top.  My first post was a first hand account of the day in question.  Perhaps I shouldn't have responded to any of the questions.



Your first post was a thinly veiled attack at the management and you know it.  If you had no intention of stirring up the beehive, you wouldn't have included "refugee" in your post.  

You have proven time and time again that any chance you get to crowbar in a dig at Cannon's management to try and glean support for leasing the area, you'll take it. 

you get called out on it, then cry personal attack.


----------



## threecy (Mar 9, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Your first post was a thinly veiled attack at the management and you know it.  If you had no intention of stirring up the beehive, you wouldn't have included "refugee" in your post.



That's the word I heard from a skier, so I used it.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 9, 2012)

I heard there is a refugee tent city at the base of Mittersill.  Could he jhave been from there?


----------



## Abubob (Mar 9, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> Gotta love the notches for snowfall.  But man can they suck for wind.  Right now the weather stations N, S, E, and W of Cannon all show relatively light winds.  Here in Lincoln (close enough to see Cannon) there isn't a breath of a wind, smoke is lazily drifting straight up out of the chimney.  Yet Cannon is on 100% wind hold.  Franconia Notch is one giant funnel, concentrating even the slightest South wind into gale forces.  Damn you Bernoulli!!!





threecy said:


> The wind was all but gone at Cannon by lunch time.  The sun came out at 1 PM.  Barely a breath of wind on the summit tower at 2 PM.  About an inch of new, wet snow that was being poached by "refugee" skinners.





threecy said:


> Indeed it is.  Current management is against all 'uphill traffic.'  Just the other day someone was kicked off and was threatened with having their season pass revoked for skiing.





Cannonball said:


> No kidding right!?  I start a thread about the unique weather in our notches and it somehow gets turned into a political debate about public authorities and public land.  Any suggestions on reclaiming civility?  Perhaps revisiting the 'no politics' guidelines?



And there you have it. :smash:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2012)

threecy said:


> That's the word I heard from a skier, so I used it.



..........right


----------



## threecy (Mar 9, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> ..........right



Would you prefer I send all of my potential posts here to you first, so that you can screen them and remove any words or facts you don't like?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2012)

threecy said:


> Would you prefer I send all of my potential posts here to you first, so that you can screen them and remove any words or facts you don't like?



nope

post away.  just know that plenty of folks are gonna call you out on pushing your political agenda when they see it.  this was undeniable one of those times...............again


----------



## threecy (Mar 9, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> nope
> 
> post away.  just know that plenty of folks are gonna call you out on pushing your political agenda when they see it.  this was undeniable one of those times...............again


I would have preferred to handle any personal posts via PM, but since you seem to like to make pointed posts in public, would you recommend, instead of posting facts (such as the lack of wind in the afternoon, or the no skiing policy, etc.), I instead use all of my posts calling out the political agenda of others?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2012)

I honestly don't care what you do threecy


----------

